# Suggestions for resorts in Portugal?



## Carol C (Feb 4, 2019)

Reviews on TUG are few, and mostly dated. Anybody? Can be RCI Weeks or II exchanges, and I'd be looking to piggyback 2-3 weeks in 2020. TIA for any hot tips!


----------



## Carol C (Feb 4, 2019)

Oops, sorry moderators...I should have put this into the Europe forum. Feel free to move it if you have time. I must have had a brain fa*t.


----------



## Conan (Feb 5, 2019)

We liked the Four Seasons Vilamoura (RCI #2062). It's in the Algarve, about a ten minute drive inland from the coast.


----------



## Denise P (Feb 10, 2019)

You won't go wrong with any Pestana resorts. I haven't visited the Algarve resorts but they will be no different from Madeira where I own Four weeks. If you are going for a few weeks, you could visit Madeira which is only about an hours flight from the mainland.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 6, 2019)

We stayed at the Diamond Resorts property that is across the street from the Four Seasons last month. Booking it directly with cash via Booking.com was less expensive than exchanging. It was nice and a good base for exploring the area... but not particularly close to anything.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 7, 2019)

Denise P said:


> You won't go wrong with any Pestana resorts. I haven't visited the Algarve resorts but they will be no different from Madeira where I own Four weeks. If you are going for a few weeks, you could visit Madeira which is only about an hours flight from the mainland.



I believe Pestana also now operates (all?) the historic pousadas in Portugal, as well, so they're entrusted by the Portuguese government. 

We liked our one Pestana stay in Madeira, a lot. The only criticism I had was their concierge hesitated to give us general information that wasn't connected to tours they were booking, since she wasn't supposed to as per their policy(!) -- we wanted to sightsee and hike independently using local bus service -- but she ended up giving it to us anyway and turned out to be very helpful.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hilton (HGVC) - which is RCI - has a resort in Vilamoura.


----------



## youppi (Mar 8, 2019)

If you need to rent something to complete your 2-3 weeks trip, you may look at Baia da Luz (VBA) on II. Getaways are not expensive at that resort.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone for posting. I do have time to plan, but I have to do more research than most, because I never rent a car in Europe, traveling solo as I do. Right now I have a studio in the town of Cascais outside of Lisbon...that won't require a car. Anything I piggyback in the Algarve or Madeira will have to be on a bus route or at least a short walk to public trans. Btw...I generally dislike those Bachelor shows...but someone told me the recent one was set in Portugal, so I watched the last one or two. (That's why I still watch Survivor...for the scenery!) Again, thanks for all the ideas here. And a special thanks to Laurie...I listen to her 'cause she turned me onto Mallorca years ago...and I loved it there!


----------



## cordeliab (Jun 13, 2021)

Carol C said:


> Reviews on TUG are few, and mostly dated. Anybody? Can be RCI Weeks or II exchanges, and I'd be looking to piggyback 2-3 weeks in 2020. TIA for any hot tips!


Did you get any info on this? Any updates anyone?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 13, 2021)

I have an OGS for resorts in Portugal Sept/October 2022 NOT in the Algarve since we previously had a wonderful week there at the Four Seasons Vilamoura. 
Here are the ones I requested: 
Hotel Ap. Vila Gale Cascais
Geres Albufeira
Dolce Camppreal Lisboa


----------



## nerodog (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi..I live in Portugal  and enjoyed  Four Seasons Vilamoura,  Monte Carvoeiro.  On Madeira we liked Pestana Palms, Pestana Miramar.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 14, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I have an OGS for resorts in Portugal Sept/October 2022 NOT in the Algarve since we previously had a wonderful week there at the Four Seasons Vilamoura.
> Here are the ones I requested:
> Hotel Ap. Vila Gale Cascais
> Geres Albufeira
> Dolce Camppreal Lisboa


Dolce C is beautiful!!!! Great  area .


----------



## nerodog (Jun 14, 2021)

cordeliab said:


> Did you get any info on this? Any updates anyone?


I have done RCI week exchanges  with no problems.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 14, 2021)

Conan said:


> We liked the Four Seasons Vilamoura (RCI #2062). It's in the Algarve, about a ten minute drive inland from the coast.


Stayed here 3x...great resort !!


----------

